# ND Gubernatorial Position Papers



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gentlemen, following are three letters, the first from ND sportsperson organizations requesting natural resource/hunting position papers from both candidates and their answers. These positions are critical to us as North Dakotans. Read carefully. submitted-Dick

The Honorable John Hoeven 04/28/2004
Governor of North Dakota
Governor's Office
State Capitol
Bismarck, North Dakota 58505

Subject: Natural Resources/Hunting Issues Position Paper

Dear Governor Hoeven,

The North Dakota Wildlife Federation and the North Dakota Sportsman's Alliance are representing their membership by respectfully requesting a Natural Resources/Hunting Issues Position Paper from both gubernatorial candidates in the upcoming general election. As one hundred thousand plus North Dakota residents participate in deer hunting alone, it is evident that both hunting and the mandated Public Trust Doctrine of natural resource management are important quality of life issues to North Dakotans. 
This position paper will be for unedited publication so our membership will have a detailed view of each candidate's policy. A response by May 15th, 2004 would be appreciated. Thank you for your time and interest on these important issues that affect us all.

Respectfully yours,

John Kopp, President
North Dakota Wildlife Federation

Sandy Barnes, President
North Dakota Sportsman's Alliance

North Dakota Wildlife Federation / atn. John Kopp
1605 East Capitol Ave
Halkirk Office
Bismarck, ND 58501

North Dakota Sportsman's Alliance / atn. Sandy Barnes
609 4th Ave SE
Jamestown, ND 58401

Received Saturday, May 15, 2004
From Governor John Hoeven:

"We are blessed in North Dakota to enjoy a great quality of life, and our tremendous outdoor resources are a major factor in maintaining this quality of life. That is why this issue is so important to me, and why I am dedicated to improving our resources, not only now, but for generations to come.
I have relied on the professionals at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department over the last three years to not only protect our resources, but to also ensure that everyone has access to high quality hunting lands. Good management of hunting pressure and building public access acreage benefit everyone long term. That's why we have put a strong focus on our private lands initiatives, like Private Lands Open To Sportsmen (PLOTS), Coverlocks, and our Working Lands Initiative, (WLI), which are creating more hunting opportunities.
We've already created over 500,000 acres of public hunting access, up from 160,000 two years ago, and we are working to create 1 million acres within another three years. In addition, we have another 700,000 acres of state owned land open to public hunting. That's a benefit to resident and non-resident hunters alike. It's a real asset for our state, and is helping to build North Dakota's future.
To manage our valuable hunting resource effectively, we must have some controls in place to avoid "burning it out." We are spreading hunting pressure around the state to our many prime locations, as recommended by Game and Fish professionals. We have limited non-resident hunters to private land during the first week of the pheasant season to ensure that North Dakota sportsmen have the first shot on quality hunting lands.
As you may know, we are currently being sued by the state of Minnesota regarding our states efforts to manage our resources. It is unfortunate that the Minnesota Attorney General has taken a step that could lead to our losing control over our resources, while they still wish to limit our sportsmen's access to Minnesota. I am committed to doing what it takes to defend our state against this suit because I believe that the people of North Dakota have the right to manage the wildlife resources within our borders.
I appreciate this opportunity to address your group about hunting, a topic that is important to me and to the future of our state. I take this issue very seriously. I want my son to enjoy the same opportunities to hunt in North Dakota that I have enjoyed my whole life, and I want your family to be able to do the same.

John Hoeven
Governor"

"Position Paper - Natural Resources and Hunting May 14, 2004
Joseph A. Satrom, Candidate for Governor

I believe that North Dakota's future as a high quality place to live and work will be determined to a significant degree by our careful stewardship of the soil, water, air, plants, animals, open spaces and scenic vistas that make this such a remarkable place for recreation, agriculture, industry, etc. This State's natural resources provide the basis for our quality of life, and the fundamental elements of our economic prosperity in agriculture, tourism, energy and many of our other industries.

We are justifiably proud of the wide-open spaces, the prairie grasslands, croplands, the lakes, rivers, wetlands, wildlife and the diverse plant life of the northern Great Plains. This is a uniquely beautiful land and a wonderful place to live, raise a family, recreate and visit.

As a candidate for Governor, I am committed to developing the State's economy while at the same time protecting and enhancing our natural resources including improving, not diminishing, the quality of our air, water and soils and tremendous outdoor experiences of hunting, fishing, hiking, camping, birding, etc. This is not the time to compromise and degrade our quality of life - we still have natural resource opportunities others have long since lost or destroyed. Indeed, the quality of our natural landscapes may be the very asset that attracts entrepreneurs, young people and new business to our state much as they have been for other parts of the American West.

Our country no longer lacks the technological advancements or the commitment to "do things right" when we develop and operate our businesses, farms, coal-fired electric generating plants and other natural resource based industries. History has taught us that it is far more economical to protect air and water quality by making the necessary front-end investments that sustain our environmental quality and health standards than to do expensive reclamation projects.

I believe that North Dakota's Governor must provide aggressive leadership in the areas
of creating new quality jobs that include health benefits, retirement and potential for promotion. These jobs can be created at the same time that we maintain our commitment to sustaining, protecting and enhancing the State's environment. We cannot assume the approach of "business at any cost" because this type of development stance will cause serious damage to the State's natural assets and be a detriment to efforts to retain our entrepreneurial young people and developing and/or attracting quality jobs in the future. The State's economic future is directly tied to our commitment to sustaining and, in fact, enhancing a high quality of life.

During recent years, there has been growing controversy over the State's management of hunting and wildlife resources. The following are decisions I will make and a partial list of initiatives that I will advance as North Dakota's Governor:

Page 2

"I will take the politics out of the management of North Dakota Game and Fish Department!"

-I will appoint a highly qualified, well-educated, leader and manager in the field of wildlife conservation to be director of the North Dakota Game & Fish Department. I will ask the director and top management of the ND Game & Fish Department to develop a vision and programs for our state's natural resources that sustain and enhance our state's outdoors, our wildlife and our proud hunting, fishing and outdoor recreation heritage. North Dakota's outdoors are special and I pledge my support for programs that expand the enjoyment that we all realize from nature with a special emphasis on programs that engage the state's youth and provide outdoor opportunities for all citizens.

-I believe that it has been a serious error for the current Governor to mislead North Dakota hunters with respect to establishing the pheasant-hunting season and, more recently, to look to the State Legislature to determine policy related to these seasons. While the legislature will always have some prerogatives related to the operation of all public agencies I believe that hunting seasons and other natural resource decisions dealing with wildlife and habitat should be made by natural resources professionals and kept out of the political arena.

-I believe that the State of North Dakota has the right and a responsibility, in a balanced manner, to show preference to residents in the administration of hunting seasons. I believe that a balanced approach which prioritizes sustaining and enhancing our state's natural resources is best administered by the professionals at the ND Game & Fish Department and that planning and proactive programs must be initiated now in order to
protect and sustain North Dakota's unique wildlife resources.

-In a Satrom Administration the Director of the ND Game & Fish Department will be a member of the Governor's Cabinet and will be expected to be an advocate and the 
primary leader on all matters related to sustaining and enhancing habitat and wildlife.

-As Governor, I will appoint active, constructive, natural resource, hunting and fishing enthusiasts to the ND Game and Fish Department Advisory Board and require, in keeping with State law, that all meetings be open and conducted in a manner that is open and 
informative to the many citizens who want to participate in public, advisory dialogues about natural resource matters.

"I support efforts to improve habitat for wildlife!"

-I will not support or otherwise approve any diversion of funds that are dedicated to the ND Game and Fish Department and the Department's natural resource programs,

-I support work with members and staff of the State Land Board that will improve the management of North Dakota public lands so that these lands provide increased 
Page 3

productivity for both agriculture and wildlife resources and are available for public recreation including hunting.

-I support the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in the development of a Foundation to increase the Department's ability to accept gifts of land, real property, cash and other gifts that support the Department's programs, the State's outdoor heritage and increase the amount of public and private land available to hunters and other recreationalists.

-I support the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's work in the creation and
development of the PLOTS program and Senator Conrad's work toward a hunting access program for Conservation Reserve Program (CRP) lands. These programs tend to favor upland bird habitat. I believe that a new program related to waterfowl habitat may need to be developed within the Department.

"Let's think long-term about our wildlife resources and build our quality of life for 
future generations who want to share our rich hunting and natural heritage!"

-I encourage the Department to develop community-based, landowner partnerships throughout the State as the basis of a walk-in program for dramatically increasing the amount of land available for public hunting. I support programs that educate hunters on 
hunter safety, landowner relationships and hunting practices that sustain and enhance rather than minimize the potential for quality hunting experiences. Access issues related to hunting and other recreational activities will only grow as private landowners realize the economic values of renting or selling their land for recreational pursuits. I support the rights of landowners to receive compensation for opening their land to hunting and other recreation. The State needs to be proactive and visionary in providing access so that the general public, our citizens and visitors, can continue to enjoy these natural amenities that are uniquely North Dakota.

-I support the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in the acquisition and on-going long-term leasing of additional wildlife habitat to dramatically increase the availability of land for wildlife, hunting and other outdoor activity. The Department needs to be an innovative, national leader in the field of natural resources management. As Governor, I will require that the Department maintain reserve funds so that the full and true property taxes for these properties will be paid to the respective counties where these lands exist and further require that the Department aggressively control noxious weeds on their property.

-I support the rights of property owners as provided for in the U.S. Constitution including the right to control access, to manage hunting and maintain the right of willing sellers to work with willing buyers, etc. In order to protect and enhance our State's natural heritage and sustain our proud hunting, fishing, birding and outdoor heritage for people of all economic groups our State must take a more progressive views related to the

Page 4

acquisition of conservation lands by non-profit organizations and prohibitions on the rights of landowners to sell or donate conservation easements.

-I support increases in local, state and federal programs which encourage and compensate private landowners for their efforts to increase conservation, enhance wildlife, increase
public access hunting and build on North Dakota reputation as a wonderful natural State that has the Nation's richest outdoor, hunting, fishing and recreation heritage.

-I support the continuation of successful federal programs such as Conservation Reserve Program (CRP), the Wetland Reserve Program (WRP), the Grassland Reserve Program (GRP) and other U.S. Department of Agriculture programs that enhance conservation in our State. I believe that we need to continue to provide farmers with a range of options related to how they utilize their land including options that emphasize conservation and sustainable agricultural practices.

-I strongly support the Second Amendment to the U.S. Constitution.

"North Dakota's wildlife resources are a critical part of our quality of life!"

-I encourage the North Dakota Game & Fish Department, with guidance and input from the legislative process, to continue to develop their role in the licensing and regulation of guides and outfitters to ensure that North Dakota can sustain its reputation as a state that offers high quality hunting for the general population and so that these businesses provide can provide high quality experiences for their customers. I oppose the large-scale control of land by guides and outfitters as an infringement on the ability of the general population to enjoy North Dakota's outdoors and support public programs that will compensate landowners who provide lands that maintain these experiences for North Dakotans and visitors. If large land areas are going to be leased for hunting and other outdoor uses in our State I would like to have them be leased by the public for public purposes.

I support efforts to develop North Dakota as a birding, wildlife photography and outdoor recreation destination.

Joseph A. Satrom
Satrom for Governor Campaign
P.O. Box 816 
Bismarck, ND 58502

701 223-2259 (campaign office) "

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
So there you have it, an opportunity to judge for yourself.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very informative. Nice work gentlemen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well...Governor Hoeven...same old,sameold...the only thing he can boast about is more PLOTS,as if that is the cure all.

I didn't realize that he was instrumental in the LEGISLATIVE bill on making the first week of pheasant season...res. only on PLOTS.Guess he can take credit for someone else's work.

Suprised he did not mention the one thing he did do...residents only the first week of waterfowl.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for the information and work to get this position papers. For an issue so important to North Dakota, I found Hoeven's position paper fairly weak. That's the extent of his position on this issue? What did he even say?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Work!!

I have read Mr. Hovens letter twice and it is the same old stuff, no new ideas, just the same old stuff. Aparently Mr. Hoven thinks the everything is "peachy" . It is going to be interesting to see how this rolls out.

Thanks Guys!
Have a good one


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Some points on Governor Hoeven's position: 
1. Nothing said about outfitters.
2. Nothing said about "economic developement", the buzz words last time.
3. The 500,000 acre bump in public access programs has been *completely **negated* by outfitter leasing-fee hunting, giving us a net loss of access plus more posted land than ever before. His legacy.
4. Nothing said about the *GAG ORDER*: 


> I have relied on the professionals at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department over the last three years to not only protect our resources


 and


> We are spreading hunting pressure around the state to our many prime locations, as recommended by Game and Fish professionals.


Hoeven did not rely on the professionals at NDGF, rather set policy without consultation and or against their expert advice. Outfitters set the governors policy. The money trail from Cannonball Co. to Hovens office is on the record.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll be interviewed for Bismarck NBC in a couple hours.... this is tough, so many weak points with Hoeven how does one cover them all???



> I have relied on the professionals at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department over the last three years to not only protect our resources


Dirty, dirty, dirty. It takes a big sack of marbles to say that when everyone knows he doesn't.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wasn't aware of Satrom's decision to remove Dean from the G & F. It caught me off guard and was one of the main focuses of the clip. Bill Mitzel stated in the clip that he didn't support Satrom's decision to do so.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

One thing about Bill, he is a party line voter. Through conversations he does not appear to have any love for democrats period. He have to be taught to broaden his horizons! heHe!! 

In all honesty I don't know enough about Hildebrande, he hasn't been able to talk openly since pheasantgate, so where does he stand? 

All that aside, the Mitzels have been champions for all resident sportsmen and I thank them greatly for their sacrifices and support!! :beer:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Chris I say the interview and at the end of it the reporter said "that the Hoeven camp feels that hunting will not be an issue in the fall but rather the economy will be.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I caught this on the news tonight and thought it was a good piece.

I fully support Satrom but think that he is making a big mistake buy talking about replacing Dean as the director of the G&F. I really think that Dean has done the best he could in this situtation and has been put in this position by Hoeven. Satrom would be best served by keeping Dean in place and actually letting him be the G&F director and not tieing his hands behind his back.

As far as there position papers go, if that is as much thought as the governor is going to give to this issue then maybe he needs some better advise. I would start by not having his advisors tell us that this is not a real issue. That just ****** me off. No matter how many times they say it isn't, to me and a lot of people like me it is.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris, thanks from all of us for doing the interview. I caught part of it on the radio. Satrom's position has always been to hire a professional in that field, as it should be. It would be doubtful that the current director would stay on regardless. It is not a happy union right now between Hoeven and Dean. I'd like to hear the interview again. I thought it was cute of Hoven's boy to say this issue will fade out by election.???????Grouse season opens two months before election, pheasants and waterfowl one month before election, and deer season right on the money.....and it's going to fade? Every No Hunting sign will be a No Hoven sign this fall.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

The director is appointed by the Governor and I seem to recall that the new administration usually makes a change, especially if the election resulted in a different party taking over the residence in Bismarck.

I must admit though that while I have almost always voted Republican and am quite conservative I find that Mr. Satrom does make sense. This could be from the benefit of hindsight or maybe he just makes sense because of who he is.

Another thing to think about is that while all of this gets debated over and over on this forum I was quite surprised to find out last weekend that my wife and her friends are either not aware of a hunting controversy or simply don't care about it, nor have they even heard of pheasantgate. I wonder how many of the other non-hunters in ND are either unaware of the problem or simply don't care.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Red Label, Probably all or most non-hunters do not know or care unless they stand to make money on hunters in some way. What do you guys think of the director of the game and fish being appointed for life, like a judge, so that he doesn't have to be under the thumb of political winds and could really do what was best for the resouce managment without politics entering in?


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Bob,

I do not think that making the director a life time appiontment would be a good idea. I think that he should still have to answer for the decisions that he made and if he gets a life time apointment what would stop him from just going off and making some real stupid decisions. We have had some great directors like Dean H., Dale Heninger and a couple of others, but we also had K.L. Kool who was the director in the early 90's who I don't think did a damn thing while he ran the G&F.

I agree with your line of thought about taking the politics out of the job and letting him do his job, but if we get a guy who has his own agenda and it goes against the sportsmen of this state we still need to be able to replace him. All we need is a guy who has a mid-life crisses and decides to become a animal rights activists. I know that is a far fetched example but with our luck it would probably come true.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, the answer lies in hunters organizing. That is slowly becoming a reality and down the road I think we will see a "ND Sportsperson Coalition" that is combination of the statewide wildlife groups and local and county clubs, as well as private individuals and also other organizations from the business community. Already we are seeing activism where there was none before. I don't recall candidates for gov ever being asked specificly for positions in ND. Nor did we have this web site which Chris has generously allowed us to use.

John Hoeven is offering us the status quo, and only that.
Joe Satrom is offering specific details and many of them. 
These positions must be brought to the public as red label noted.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nd and Dick,
Hunter organization is no doubt going to be a key factor. My point about the director not having to answer to the politicians is also important, though I admit I don't know what it would take to have some type of accountability for him. I do know that I have some friends that are pretty far up the food chain in the DNR of another state and their main complaint is that politicians get in the way of good resource management. Knowing politicians that shouldn't surprise any of us.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Bob,

I agree that the politicians have been getting in the way of the director way to much and would love to see them leave the G&F alone and let them manage the resources. But as long as the governor and his buddies are having fund raisers being thrown for them buy outfitters I don't think that we will get a G&F managed for the resources. I wonder how many fund raisers Hoeven will have this year to raise money in October right befor the election? Or how much money the owners of the Cannonball company have donated or are planning to donate to his campain this year? How much money has the FB given to Hoeven any other canidate to back there fee hunting agenda.

I honestly feel if they would let Dean Hildabrand do his job he would be an even better director than he already is.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Some of the campaign contribution information is available on the web:

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/sec/emspubl ... earch.y=11

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/sec/emspubl ... search.y=9

Some familiar names.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Cross referance to Bismarck Tribune and Mar 2002 issue Dakota Country.

Headline: Ringnecks mix with political alliances
Publication Date: Wednesday, November 7, 2001
Publication Page Number: 1
Publication Section: A
Publication Name: Bismarck Tribune
Byline: Lauren Donovan
Story Body: Governor's hunt set this month will combine fund-raising,
discussion 
A dozen Republican supporters will shoot two birds -- one political and
the other feathered -- with one shell this month.
They'll pay $1,500 each to go pheasant hunting with Gov. John Hoeven in
some of the most premiere ringneck territory in North Dakota.
Of the cost, about $900 will go to the governor's political piggy bank.
The rest will pay the Cannonball Co., in Regent for lodging, meals,
guides, 
dogs and land fees.
Hoeven said he's looking forward to getting out in the Regent and Mott
country for the first time this season.
Fargo businessmen Randy Dahl of University Press and Dan Currier of
Dakota Fence are organizing the first-ever Governor's Pheasant Hunt Nov.
16-18. Dahl said the idea is to get avid hunters together with the state's
highest executive hunter in a relaxed setting that provides time to talk
about issues. 
He said the event isn't limited out yet, but he considers this dozen a
respectable start.
"Last year, there was no one. This year we've got a dozen and next year,
maybe it'll double," Dahl said.
Setting a price was the hardest part, he said. "If we'd have said $200,
we might have gotten too many and had to turn some away," he said.
Dahl said he tried to get a hunt off the ground last year, but the idea
came up too quickly between the election and an available date. South
Dakota has a longstanding governor's hunt.
Pat Candrian, manager of the Cannonball Co., said he's planning to make
his best guides and hunting dogs available to the executive hunting party.
He might set up some competitions for the fastest group to fill its
three- 
bird a person limit, with least shells and most shells. The idea is to
have fun, he said.
"I'll probably fill the sky with lead," Hoeven said.
Hunters will stay at various lodges in the Regent area and be treated to
local hospitality.
Finding pheasants won't be a problem.
Candrian said hunters out Monday morning covered two sections and
reported seeing as many as 5,000 birds.
"We could have had the season open a week earlier this year and it
wouldn't have hurt a bit," he said.
Oops. Candrian said even though it's a perfect chance, he won't bend the
governor's ear during two days of beating the bush and watching the
brilliant ringnecks flash out of cover.
The pheasant opener is something of a political issue already.
The governor approved a recommendation from state Game and Fish
Commissioner Dean Hildebrand that will, about half the time, open pheasant
season a week earlier than it currently does, starting next fall.
The decision is hailed as good economic news for pheasant country.
Candrian said he'd like an early opener every year, rather than just
years when it doesn't conflict with the waterfowl opener.
Connie Johnsen, Hoeven's political director, said money from the
Governor's Pheasant Hunt will help pay for Hoeven's expenses that are
related to politics, not governing. She said Hoeven's 2000 campaign debt
is retired. 
"This is also a reserve for 2004," :wink: Johnsen said. There's a bird in the
hand worth two in the bush.
Hoeven said he's not ready to speculate about his plans next election.
He's going hunting.
"I think we'll have a good time," he said.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> They'll pay $1,500 each to go pheasant hunting with Gov. John Hoeven in some of the most premiere ringneck territory in North Dakota. Of the cost, about $900 will go to the governor's political piggy bank. The rest will pay the Cannonball Co., in Regent for lodging, meals, guides,  dogs and land fees.


Hmmm...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Looks bad to me, they will buy the influence they want, all politicians are " women of the night" when it comes to money. :******:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dean C. Hildebrand, Director, Game and Fish Department

Dean Hildebrand was Born and raised in Kulm, ND. He graduated from Kulm High School in 1955. He received a B.S. Degree at Valley City State College in 1959 and a M.S. Degree in Fisheries at the University of North Dakota, Grand Forks, ND in 1967. He was chosen as the Outstanding Biology Teacher of the Year and as the North Dakota Teacher of the Year.

Dean married Joey Markel of Penn, ND. They have three grown children and five grandchildren. Dean began his career in education as a classroom teacher and principal in Edmore, ND, then went on to serve as head of the Science Dept. at Devils Lake High School and later registrar and head of the Science Dept. at UND-Lake Region.

Dean's military career began at Valley City in December 1956. He served as a Company Commander Battalion and Group Staff Officer and Superintendent of Camp Grafton Training Site of the North Dakota Army National Guard. In June 1986, he became the Chief of Staff of the North Dakota Army National Guard and moved to Bismarck. Dean retired in December 1996 from the National Guard as a Colonel with 40 years of service.

Dean owned and operated "The Boatyard", a marina on Creel Bay of Devils Lake for Many years. He also represented the Lake Region for three sessions in the North Dakota Legislature. Dean belongs to many professional clubs and organizations and has received numerous awards and recognition for his diverse accomplishments.

Dean was named Director of the North Dakota State Game and Fish Department by Governor Ed Schafer and assumed the position on April 1, 1996. He was reappointed by Governor John Hoeven on July 1, 2001.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.satromforgovernor.com/

Conservation Work
In the Spring of 1991, Joe was approached by a Trustee of the North Dakota Chapter of The Nature Conservancy about a position as state director of The Conservancy's programs in North and South Dakota. Joe became the first State Director and Vice President of the two Dakotas programs and worked for TNC for more than eight years. During that time The Conservancy presence and land conservation work in the two states grew tremendously and Joe gained extensive experience in managing land and people and developed an expertise in conservation realty, land stewardship and fundraising.

Land conservation work involves extensive work with private landowners, particularly farmers and ranchers. Effective major gift fundraising involves meeting and developing relationships with wealthy individuals, various organizations and foundations. Joe's experience with The Nature Conservancy was an excellent preparation for his next position in conservation, with Ducks Unlimited, Inc. where he does similar programmatic work but also manages additional people on a considerably larger scale. Joe has also worked extensively at Ducks Unlimited on public policy issues such as the 2002 Farm Bill and various federal and state tax and conservation issues including special work in Colorado and Nebraska.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From the Grand Forks Herald: The Grand Forks County Wildlife Federation has reviewed both hunting issue position papers from Governor John Hoeven and challanger Joe Satrom. The GFCWF has *unanimously* endorsed Joe Satrom for governor. This is the first time the GFCWF has ever endorsed a candidate.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
These guys are ahead of the wave. Bettcha more will follow.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Since Grand Forks County Wildlife Federation endorsed Satrom for his hunting issue position paper, The ND Sportsman's Alliance, Stutsman County Wildlife Club, and the Barnes County Wildlife Federation have followed suit. Strictly nonpartisan endorsements.

Satrom listed some very positive positions: resident sportsman priority, dedicated NDGF budget (versus tapping your license money for other state expenditures), professional management of the NDGF where the director is a *public advocate *for the Public Trust Doctrine, improved management of state lands for wildlife, a NDGF foundation to accecpt gifts,
and a state advisory board that is not stuffed and complies with the state open meeting law (currently does not), increased regulation of Guides & Outfitters to preserve high quality hunting, strong support of the Second Ammendment, and compensating private land owners for conservation efforts.


----------



## Brix (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the great info! You've made my vote easy. Go JOE.

:sniper:


----------



## goose1965 (Sep 3, 2004)

Satrom has my vote!!!! I don't get into people making a profit off of what they don't own!!! Benefit or otherwise!!!!

Most people in the rural communities rely on the money they make off of (hunting) tourists. Some have had to rely on benefits just to keep the local businesses going. I agree on the one week wait, but a limit on the number of hunters is absurd. Anyone that *****es, has the choice to move here anytime. Or...they can choose to hunt in their home state and have a chance at seeing a bird every eight hours or more. I do believe that this year's game rules reflect the fact that Hoeven wants another go at being on top. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We need a poll on this. Someone more computer literate than me should put up a poll on Hoeven vs. Satrom. I am curious to see how you want to vote! I know Mr. Hoeven personally through some other affiliations, but at this point he does not have my vote.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Hoeven may be the greatest example ever of a photo opportunity waiting to happen. He does nothing for ND but take credit for the work of others. When I spent this summer working for the Senator I saw first hand how our congressional delegation works to get funding for ND, only to have the White House send out the first press releases to Hoeven's office so he could announce it to the state and claim credit. He's also the perfect definition of a "tool." Joe Satrom is not only the best thing that could happen to sportsmen, but he's also a helluva good guy. Go Joe in '04!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd still like to see a poll on this !?!?!??!? :withstupid:


----------



## RickL (Sep 30, 2004)

In the mail today, I received a piece of hunting mail from the Satrom Campaign. I am very impressed with it. Based on this mailing, I am voting for Mr. Satrom. I have had enough with Hoeven! Watch your mailboxes, let me know what you guys think of it.

Rick


----------

